# Just won an auction for a bunch of hand tools!



## railaw (Nov 15, 2011)

I hope it ends up being worthwhile.

I've been watching the auction in the below link for a couple of weeks. I'm a little surprised I won. 








I got: 
a matched set of Disston 12 panel saws, 
a host of brace bits -irwin and jennings (i really wanted those), 
a mess of chisels and gouges which i can put to work right away, 
a No. 12 scraper plane, 
three eggbeater drills (don't really need these, might sell)
what looks like a Disston 4 plate and back (no handle) - not sure what i will do with that, 
a carpenter's chest
some ratcheting screwdrivers
what looks like a Starrett combination square with a centering head
and more

take a look here, unless you live in southern new england, then don't ever look at this site since its a great place to find estate sale tool scores, on occassion: 












There were several lots, including one with 9 miscellaneous planes plus a bunch of 'stuff'; a lot of planes including a 40 1/2, 12, 4, 5 and 6, plus a sargent 62 router plane, all of which went for $90. I'd have liked to get that too, but had limited funds and the things i would have been after were the router and 40 1/2. I have a stanley 27 so i guess i didn't really need the 6. 
https://www.aarbids.com/item.cgi?show_item=0000049648

I wasn't confident i could sell the rest to make it a good deal (plus the risk of not selling for a good price). There was also a 45 in box with a whole lot of cutters and a complete 78 in the same lot. That looked collector quality to me and ended up pricing me out. In the end, with the limited time i have to work wood, i figured I'd spend all of my allotted time for a day just setting up the 45 without actually doing anything with it. and i have 3/4 of a 78 already. I just need the depth gauge and screw, cutter and cap. 

There were 6 molding planes that went for $34, but I was not confident on the condition. 

Anyway, in addition to sharing my excitement at actually getting this stuff, i want to know, how'd I do?

p.s. if you see something in the pictures you'd be interested in purchasing, pm me. I bit off slightly more than I can chew and would like to partly finance the tools I really want! - But that's not the purpose of the post, really I'm just way excited.


----------



## MasterSplinter (Jan 12, 2013)

Great deal.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

I don't know what ya had to put in but it looks like ya found a nice mess of tools, there buddy!

You really only wanted a couple chisels, right? Feel free to box the rest up and send it south! :laughing:


----------



## railaw (Nov 15, 2011)

I guess I should have said that I sunk $175 into it. I thin you can see that in the link but I don't particularly like following links from wwt since I usually read on my phone. This is my biggest single purchase of tools.


----------



## Fastback (Sep 2, 2012)

Nice batch of tools. You did well.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

railaw said:


> I guess I should have said that I sunk $175 into it. I thin you can see that in the link but I don't particularly like following links from wwt since I usually read on my phone. This is my biggest single purchase of tools.


$175!? Yeah, ya did well. Let me know what ya don't want once ya get it all sorted out.


----------



## railaw (Nov 15, 2011)

I got to pick up the lot yesterday and all I can say is, I sure am glad I won this lot. There are several pictures of the whole take below [will update his post when switching from my phone, jus need to upload the pics from here first.]


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Ya did well, my friend. :thumbup:


I've got hungry eyes on those in-cannel gouges :laughing:


----------



## railaw (Nov 15, 2011)

firemedic said:


> Ya did well, my friend. :thumbup:
> 
> I've got hungry eyes on those in-cannel gouges :laughing:


Thanks. They are buck bros. I don't know if you can see in the pic but it looks like one has lost it's temper halfway up. I'm hoping the blue is from some other cause but ill find out eventually I suppose. How would that happen so far up? There are two in cannel gouges as well. They all have a decent grind but I will at some point have to figure out how to sharpen them. I know there are prior threads on that floating around here.


----------



## MasterSplinter (Jan 12, 2013)

Woah... sweet deal......


----------



## Wema826 (Jul 22, 2012)

firemedic said:


> Ya did well, my friend. :thumbup:
> 
> 
> I've got hungry eyes on those in-cannel gouges :laughing:


lol you and me both!


----------



## railaw (Nov 15, 2011)

What the heck are these?


----------



## railaw (Nov 15, 2011)

Anyone know what's up with this saw blade? What kind of handle did it have and what's it for?


----------



## railaw (Nov 15, 2011)

No idea way this tool is. Obviously is struck on the end. The pincers open and close by the lever with a spring of some kind. Blacksmithing tool?

Ditto on the white on next to it. Any ideas ?


----------



## railaw (Nov 15, 2011)

This countersink is huge. Why does it have a round shank?


----------



## railaw (Nov 15, 2011)

There's this really nice disston backsaw plate with a nice strong etch and all of the nuts and medallion. At first I thought I could take my new rasps and make a handle but then I noticed the kink in the toe. Not sure if I will sell, get fixed or what. It otherwise looks to be in great shape. I could use another backsaw. What would you do?







































And what is the Stanley angle tool at the bottom?


----------



## BZawat (Sep 21, 2012)

railaw said:


> No idea way this tool is. Obviously is struck on the end. The pincers open and close by the lever with a spring of some kind. Blacksmithing tool?
> 
> Ditto on the white on next to it. Any ideas ?


White one is a basin wrench.

Brian


----------



## BZawat (Sep 21, 2012)

railaw said:


> There's this really nice disston backsaw plate with a nice strong etch and all of the nuts and medallion. At first I thought I could take my new rasps and make a handle but then I noticed the kink in the toe. Not sure if I will sell, get fixed or what. It otherwise looks to be in great shape. I could use another backsaw. What would you do?
> 
> And what is the Stanley angle tool at the bottom?


Stanley tool is a 45 degree bevel gauge

Brian


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

railaw said:


> No idea way this tool is. Obviously is struck on the end. The pincers open and close by the lever with a spring of some kind. Blacksmithing tool?
> 
> Ditto on the white on next to it. Any ideas ?


First picture is a nail puller. Great too to have. Crescent still makes a cast iron one with a slide hammer. The jaws are driven into the wood and when you pull down in a prying motion it grabs the nail and pulls it up. 

The basin wrench was already id'd.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

railaw said:


> Anyone know what's up with this saw blade? What kind of handle did it have and what's it for?


Disston made a saw kit - one handle multiple plates. Looks like the key hole plate for it.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

railaw said:


> There's this really nice disston backsaw plate with a nice strong etch and all of the nuts and medallion. At first I thought I could take my new rasps and make a handle but then I noticed the kink in the toe. Not sure if I will sell, get fixed or what. It otherwise looks to be in great shape. I could use another backsaw. What would you do?
> 
> And what is the Stanley angle tool at the bottom?


I would probably hammer straighten it - I can't see the problem area in the pictures to better advise though.


----------



## railaw (Nov 15, 2011)

Thanks for the replies. Here are a few more. I thought the first was a cold chisel but I don't know what is up with the tip. 

Also is this a tiny triangular burnisher?










Insert crack about cozy coupe here.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

railaw said:


> Thanks for the replies. Here are a few more. I thought the first was a cold chisel but I don't know what is up with the tip.
> 
> Also is this a tiny triangular burnisher?
> 
> Insert crack about cozy coupe here.


First one is a drill for stone, so basically a cold chisel. Strike, rotate, strike, rotate... Repité. 

Not too sure bout the other(s) - can't see it all that well.


----------

